# raw meat?



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

hi

i have a 2 year boy - poodle. All the while im giving him '1st choice' kibbles. I personally i feel it's not that good enough because my boy is bit skinny. I read only Raw diet is very good for them. I read it's good for their healthy teeth..

but im bit hesitating because this is the 1st time im giving him raw meat. i know i have to start slow like give bit 1st etc.. however, uncooked chicken bone is it really good? for example chicken thigh bones etc?

please share your experience with me. will it carry any bacteria or any chemicals? what type of raw meat i can give? can i also give raw salmon?

Please advise.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Raw salmon is a no, unless it is sushi/sashimi grade.

The rest others will have to help you with.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well here is a visual example. My toy poodles chowing down on a chicken neck cut straight off the chicken we had just butchered. Uncooked chicken bones are perfectly safe to feed as long as your dog is not a gulper and takes their time to chew. The bones are soft and don't splinter when raw but when cooked they are and that is when it's dangerous. As are weight bearing bones of large prey animals like beef. They are to hard and if a dog is allowed to chew on them it can crack or break teeth. As for the bacteria the k9 gut is designed to handle bacteria such as salmonella and ecoli. I recommend looking up Dr Karen Becker on YouTube and watch her videos on raw feeding. They are great sources if you want to start feeding raw. 

http://youtu.be/y2oaH3X1uJo


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

NO RAW SALMON!!!!! Salmon poisoning disease is fatal!!! Look it up on the internet!
As far as other raw meats I give my girl raw chicken (all parts including the feet!) raw beef, both ground and chunks of beef, & ground raw turkey, turkey necks and feet, if I had the option of other cuts of meat like rabbit,venison,lamb etc I'd feed those too but they are too expensive. The only meat I am stingy with is pork, as it is too fatty, but she does get baby back ribs occasionally.... All meats I feed are human grade.
I am not too concerned about bacteria as normal cleanliness ( washing hands and disinfecting cutting areas) should take care of that and the bacteria is more harmful to humans than it is to dogs.
The only concern about feeding 'bone in' is if your dog tends to not chew it's food and is a 'gulper'.............make sure your dog is chewing !!!!!!!


----------



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

thank you for those details. so giving raw chicken thigh / breast is fine right? my got got yellow tartar teeth, thats the main reason i want to give him raw bones.


----------

